# Shark Fishing Trip



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey guys,



I was on this site over the summer when we made one of our trips over to Pensacola for some sharkin...well we are planning to make another trip for the weekend of the 22nd (weather permitting). My self and two other team mates will be making the trip and meeting up with a couple other guys from Louisiana. We should be set up some where close to the state park. If anyone is looking to fish that weekend, let me know. We will hit the beach sometime early saturday morning and fish hard till sunday. Hopefully, some nice sand bars will be around. Thanks.



-SA


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Good luck. I hope you get into a good one. But just be prepared to not get a whole lot. Winter time shark fishing around here is tough. Welcome back to the area. The pomps and the redfish are cruising the beach right now though.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

> *Telum Piscis (11/12/2008)*Good luck. I hope you get into a good one. But just be prepared to not get a whole lot. Winter time shark fishing around here is tough. Welcome back to the area. The pomps and the redfish are cruising the beach right now though.




Thanks, I know we are kind of making a late trip of this one. Hopefully, the weather will cooperate and give us a couple of reasonably warm days. Good to know the pomps are around....POMPS=BAIT!!! 



-SA


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I missed you guys last time so I'll try and make it this time. If anything I'll sit there and drink a beer or two.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Konz,



Absolutely man!! The more the merrier. I will know more about the trip next week...



-SA


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

The Sandbars are here Aggie and lately the bulls have been thick too. Long baits and nighttime has been the ticket last couple weeks.

If I'm not TAD in Japan I'll try and hit the beach with you all.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

WHERE ON PENSACOLA BEACH ARE YOU GONNA BE MAYBE IL STOP FOR A BEER IN THE MORNING ER AFTERNOON:letsdrink


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

I am not sure where we are going to be right now. Last time we were about a 1/4 mile from the state park entrance, east of Pensacola. I have been hearing that the bulls have been in pretty thick at night, hopefully there are a couple 7+ footers swimming around. That is our goal for this trip for sure. I will let you guys know about where exactly we are going to be as soon as I know. Wouldn't mind snagging a bonita off the beach as well!!



-SA


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Guys,



We will be set up on the road leading to the state park just before the large parking that is on the left side of road with the restrooms and outdoor showers. There is a small parking lot before you get to this place and that is where we are going to be set up. Look for a couple of yellow www.tx-sharkfishing.com flags flying.














-SA


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

il be there


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

someone caughta 9ft mako off of navarre beach on a aj head the other day


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm going to try and make it out there and maybe do a little surf fishing.......catch you guys some bait.....lol. Gonna see if I can drag a few friends out there with me.


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Sorry guys, been out of town for a few days. Look foward to seeing everyone out there. We should have a pretty big spread set up...probably around 7-10 rods (weather permitting). 

Thanks for the heads up on the Mako, with the water temperature dropping and the bonita moving in close, there are probably going to be a couple of those bad boys swimming around close. 

We should be there around 2-3am saturday morning. Might run baits as soon as we get there or we might just catch a few hours of sleep and start fresh in the morning. 

Looking forward to it fellas.

-SA


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Just so you guys know........there is going to be a hard freeze tonight and into the early mornings. It will be colder inland but I would guess that you guys are looking at temps in the 30's. Inland it will be dropping to the upper 20's in some places. I'll be out there around 10-11am Sat. morning.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I went out there looking for you guys but didn't see yall anywhere. It was around 1pm.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

i showed up around 9 or 10? nobody was set up the surf was pretty rough and windy out


----------



## sharkinaggie (Jul 17, 2008)

Konz and fishstevez,



Sorry guys, we were there on Saturday from around 3:00am till around 9:00am. That cold front totally killed us. One of the guys tried to yak out a bait and got dumped on the second bar...I was about to suit up but with the wind howling, getting wet would have made for a terrible day. We made the call about 8:30am to go look for a more sheltered spot. We ended up at a pass near perdido key, right on the Alabama and Florida boarder. We got out of the wind and the pass was calm so we ran baits there. It really looked like a sweet spot but I have a feeling that the cold front just shut down the fish. We had a total of 9 shark rods all yaked into the pass at various depths and distances and did not turn a click. Broke down camp at 7:00am on Sunday morning and took it back to the house. I should have left my cell phone # (I thought about that as we were driving). My apologies again...



Does anyone know anything about this pass? We heard that there had been bull sharks caught in there before. It looked like a sweet place, it might get a little heavy with boat traffic but other then that it looked good.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Man! That's dedication right there.


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *sharkinaggie (11/24/2008)*Konz and fishstevez,
> 
> Sorry guys, we were there on Saturday from around 3:00am till around 9:00am. That cold front totally killed us. One of the guys tried to yak out a bait and got dumped on the second bar...I was about to suit up but with the wind howling, getting wet would have made for a terrible day. We made the call about 8:30am to go look for a more sheltered spot. We ended up at a pass near perdido key, right on the Alabama and Florida boarder. We got out of the wind and the pass was calm so we ran baits there. It really looked like a sweet spot but I have a feeling that the cold front just shut down the fish. We had a total of 9 shark rods all yaked into the pass at various depths and distances and did not turn a click. Broke down camp at 7:00am on Sunday morning and took it back to the house. I should have left my cell phone # (I thought about that as we were driving). My apologies again...
> 
> Does anyone know anything about this pass? We heard that there had been bull sharks caught in there before. It looked like a sweet place, it might get a little heavy with boat traffic but other then that it looked good.


That is Perdido Pass. I'm sure you can catch sharks there in the summer, but this is the slowest time of the year for most fishing. It's also a good spot for catching bull reds. Be careful yaking around any of the passes, the current can be treacherous when the tide is ripping (although perdido isn't as bad as p-cola).


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Not a problem fellas. I'm sorry to hear that your trip wasn't a successful one. I'll get up with you guys on the next go around.


----------



## allaroundfishin (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey Sharkinaggie

Sorry about the luck hope we have better luck when we all head down the second weekend of DEC looking forward to meeting you and scotty


----------



## jjam (Dec 9, 2007)

> *allaroundfishin (11/26/2008)*Hey Sharkinaggie
> 
> Sorry about the luck hope we have better luck when we all head down the second weekend of DEC looking forward to meeting you and scotty


You guys still plan to fish 2nd weekend of DEC???

Jimmy


----------

